# Skype Spielton wird leiser



## Tabuno (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich irgendetwas spiele und im Skype mit Personen reden wird der Spielsound aufeinmal ganz leise, dass nervt mich extremst. Hat irgendjemand einen Rat wie ich das ausstellen kann? Über Systemsteuerung --> Sound --> Kommunikation hab ich schon auf --> Nichts unternehmen geklickt, leider kein Erfolg davor war es auf Lautstärke anderer Sounds um 80 % verringern.


----------



## cM2003 (17. Januar 2010)

Bist du dir sicher bezüglich der Option? Denn bei mir tut sie genau das... Sie deaktiviert das verringern der Lautstärke anderer Anwendungen.


----------



## Tabuno (17. Januar 2010)

Ne, aber jetzt geht es.. Ich bin auf Lautsprecher gegangen --> Eigenschaften --> Verbesserungen --> Lautstärkeausgleich. Jetzt funzts.
Wobei es immer noch nicht das einzig wahre ist, das einzige was ich im Moment an Windows 7 zu bemängeln habe. -.-


----------



## Terrorda (18. Januar 2010)

1. Kann ich dir versichern das es nicht an Win7 liegt ;D Benutze es selber auch und bin begeistert!

2. Hast du dir schonmal die Skype Einstellungen angeschaut?


----------



## aseari (18. Januar 2010)

Mein Skype stellt auch alles leiser, wenn ich am telefonieren bin. Aber wie man das austellen kann, weiß ich nicht. Aber es liegt zu 100% an Skype.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. Januar 2010)

Es liegt zu 100% an Windows 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn es erkennt Skype als Internettelefonie.
Macht mal Rechtsklick auf den Lautpsrecher in der Taskleiste dann auf Wiedergabegeräte dann Kommunikation und dort den hacken bei Nichts Unternehmen setzen.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Januar 2010)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Es liegt zu 100% an Windows 7
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie gesagt, hatte ich schon probiert, aber leider nicht geklappt. =(


----------



## Animalm4st3r (20. Januar 2010)

Merkwürdig bei mir war danach schluss mit dem leiser werden der Sounds...


----------



## Crystania (20. Januar 2010)

Hast du schon mal das Problem gegooglet? Vielleicht bist du ja nicht der einzige und es ist ein bekanntes Problem.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Januar 2010)

In Windows 7 im Sound Einstellungen.....

[attachment=9803:Unbenannt.png]


Dort einfach auf "AUS"


----------



## Tabuno (21. Januar 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> In Windows 7 im Sound Einstellungen.....
> 
> [attachment=9803:Unbenannt.png]
> 
> ...



Jep, ich habe es auf 'Nichts unternehmen' gestellt aber trotzdem besteht das Problem weiterhin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

